# Big Bang Theory - 12/13/12 - S6E11 - The Santa Simulation



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Based on her outfit, it looks like Penny is happier tonight.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I thought she was drunk and disheveled....


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Clearly Penny is depressed and an alcoholic to put her hair up in a huge bun like that. 

Not that I was really looking at her hair.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Bernadette looked hot the entire episode. I really loved her in that lab coat. Yeah, and what was with that hair on penny. She just doesn't care anymore.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

To actually speak about the episode. I thought it was pretty weak from beginning to end.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked the whole episode except the very end with the dream.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Maui said:


> To actually speak about the episode. I thought it was pretty weak from beginning to end.


Really? I thought it was actually pretty funny. All the characters played a part. Raj got a lot of time. The interaction of who was more pathetic between he and Amy was funny.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Maui said:


> To actually speak about the episode. I thought it was pretty weak from beginning to end.


I like the premise, but yes weak overall.

And yeah, what was the story with Penny's hair and makeup? Just awful.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The thing is, girl's wear their hair like that. They try different styles out to see what works and what doesn't. That one didn't.

The scene between Raj and Amy was pretty dead on for real life geeky experiences. For many years I was that gal Amy - not the brain, but rather the sort of out of step with the fashion world and not socially adept. Raj was the guy at the party that would complain about being single, wish to date the hot chicks and then be whiney about not having a date and yet, would never look over at us female counterparts. It is so true to life I was just sitting there shaking my head.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I've got to agree, this was a rather weak episode. 

The constant "unknowingly gay" Raj jokes are really quite stale at this point. I actually don't know that the show is trying to make him gay - the show has shown, including in this episode, that he is attracted to women, and he hasn't shown any actual attraction for guys. The show just seems to think it's funny to make him do and say stuff that is unintentionally (for him) gay, sort of like they thought it was funny for Sheldon to unintentionally pick up a guy in the lunchroom at work in an earlier episode. That joke has a very short half-life, and unfortunately, I think they've long exceeded it.

The D&D bit was a little amusing, but nothing particularly hilarious about any of it. The best part for me was the coda at the end, Sheldon's dream.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We enjoyed it. Had a few chuckles and like others have said, everyone got a bit of the limelight this time around.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think the Raj joke is that he is unknowingly gay so much as his language skills are limited, and inadvertently uses words and phrases that seem to him as normal, but to others seem as gay innuendo.

The joke is doing double duty. The joke is part Raj is gay, even though we know he isn't, part Indian with poor English skills. 

The jokes are lazy yes, but often funny.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I liked the whole episode except the very end with the dream.


Me, too. I loved the holiday themed D&D game. It brought back memories.  Of course, Sheldon knew every line to "Good King Wenceslas" and was the most useful member of the group when it came to figuring out what Leonard was throwing at them. I loved Stuart's lines to Raj, something like, "Do you listen to what you say?" 

I thought it was great until the very end. The Santa dream cannon thing was dumb. :down:

What heterosexual guy on this board cares about what Penny's hair looked like last night? Helloooo, there's some sweet cleavage going on there. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> ...The D&D bit was a little amusing, but nothing particularly hilarious about any of it. The best part for me was the coda at the end, Sheldon's dream.


Having absolutely no exposure or experience with Dungeons and Dragons, that part of the ep fell very flat for me. The rest was fine...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Having absolutely no exposure or experience with Dungeons and Dragons, that part of the ep fell very flat for me. The rest was fine...


You really didn't need any experience with D&D, or role-playing in general, to get that part of the episode. As long as you could tell that they were playing a role playing game, that's sufficient to understand what was going on there.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think we need three threads for every episode...actual episode discussion, laugh track, and how hot/not hot are the women.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't forget the depression discussion, though that could be in the hot/not hot thread I guess since apparently depression has something to do with how hot one is.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> What heterosexual guy on this board cares about what Penny's hair looked like last night? Helloooo, there's some sweet cleavage going on there. :up: :up: :up:


I do... it was so horrible, it made her look like a Jersey Shore trashy bimbo. Despite the rest of the outfit, I just couldn't get past that billboard-sized front-bun (or whatever that atrocious thing is called).

Despite it being out of character for the show and plot, I would like to have seen AFF actually dressed up with a bit of style for a change. Like a one-night makeover by Penny and Bernadette.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hank said:


> Despite it being out of character for the show and plot, I would like to have seen AFF actually dressed up with a bit of style for a change. Like a one-night makeover by Penny and Bernadette.


Like this?










And from What Not to Wear: Mayim's slideshow.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> I do... it was so horrible, it made her look like a Jersey Shore trashy bimbo. Despite the rest of the outfit, I just couldn't get past that billboard-sized front-bun (or whatever that atrocious thing is called).
> 
> Despite it being out of character for the show and plot, I would like to have seen AFF actually dressed up with a bit of style for a change. Like a one-night makeover by Penny and Bernadette.


I have a sneaking suspicion Mayim may have shot that down due to her faith. I have been wondering for a while if she just prefers skirts or does it for religious purposes.

She dresses fairly modestly in her real life, too, and I don't remember it being addressed on What Not To Wear.

But as ridiculous as I find this whole discussion, I actually agree with this point on AFF.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> And from What Not to Wear: Mayim's slideshow.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I like her better with glasses.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> Like this?


Yes, exactly like that.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> What heterosexual guy on this board cares about what Penny's hair looked like last night? Helloooo, there's some sweet cleavage going on there. :up: :up: :up:


I thought it was obvious all the hair comments were just making fun of the recent "Penny is a drunk/drepressed/felon" comments from the last couple of episode threads.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

verdugan said:


> I thought it was obvious all the hair comments were just making fun of the recent "Penny is a drunk/drepressed/felon" comments from the last couple of episode threads.


No, my comments about her hair were sincere.

And I don't think they have anything to do with being drunk/depressed or a felon.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

You don't like it, but I think this hairstyle is a current stylish trend:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, it very much is.

It's one I do NOT care for.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

verdugan said:


> I thought it was obvious all the hair comments were just making fun of the recent "Penny is a drunk/drepressed/felon" comments from the last couple of episode threads.


That's what mine was...tongue in cheek. I can't believe people continue to rail on about this....I mean how superficial can you be?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yes, it very much is.
> 
> It's one I do NOT care for.


So does that make you drunk, depressed, or a felon?

All this stuff still confuses me...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> That's what mine was...tongue in cheek. I can't believe people continue to rail on about this....I mean how superficial can you be?


Um, we're here talking about how Penny looks, her hair, her cleavage.. I think that's the definition of "superficial"... especially when in the show they're all dressed up specifically so we look at how they look, and not their "personalities." The entire point of half the plot was about being superficial.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

The line I enjoyed the best was Bernadette's "think harder" towards Raj, and him completely missing the point.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

verdugan said:


> I thought it was obvious all the hair comments were just making fun of the recent "Penny is a drunk/drepressed/felon" comments from the last couple of episode threads.


You thought she looked good?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Hank said:


> No, my comments about her hair were sincere.
> 
> And I don't think they have anything to do with being drunk/depressed or a felon.


Hank,

Understood. I guess half of us were making fun of the previous argument that a couple of posters are saying that Penny is a felon, an alcoholic, and is depressed.

Now to answer your question, I didn't even noticed her hair, if you know what I mean. After looking at the screen cap that was posted here, I don't like her hair, but if I was out at a bar trying to hit on her, I wouldn't have noticed/cared either.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I have to say the "effeminate Raj" trope is getting about as bad in my book as the "Penny drinks too much" direction they were heading down for a while that really felt like we about to get "A Very Special BBT" discounting the "Penny is a drunk felon" threads recently, there was a time the show itself focused rather obviously on her issues.

The Raj thing was fun when they poked at it every now and then, but they've brought it to the forefront and it's just A: Not working and B: Not funny. That being said it was great to see them calling him out on his double standard, and I loved AFF getting the last word in after getting him to empathize with her, then shutting him down.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> You don't like it, but I think this hairstyle is a current stylish trend:


Not a huge fan of the hair, but the rest is A-OK!!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't understand the Penny must've been drunk when doing her hair comments.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

robojerk said:


> I don't understand the Penny must've been drunk when doing her hair comments.


I took the first few comments as tongue and cheek and decided to play along, as I guess I started the Penny is a depressed, drunk, felon trope. While I have seen her hair look better she really did look hot.

Oh my, I opened a Pandora's box of depressed, sloppy, drunk, felon, Penny conversations. Please forgive me world.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

at least she doesn't wear her hair with straight bangs brushed down to her eyes. I really, really dislike that look. Yes, I know it's popular. But I don't find it flattering at all.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Now to answer your question, I didn't even noticed her hair, if you know what I mean. After looking at the screen cap that was posted here, I don't like her hair, but if I was out at a bar trying to hit on her, I wouldn't have noticed/cared either.


Despite the rest of Penny's looks, that hair would have been a deal breaker for me in this mythical bar scenario.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Hank said:


> Despite the rest of Penny's looks, that hair would have been a deal breaker for me in this mythical bar scenario.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

jsmeeker said:


> at least she doesn't wear her hair with straight bangs brushed down to her eyes. I really, really dislike that look. Yes, I know it's popular. But I don't find it flattering at all.


I agree Anna Faris had that hairdo on Top Chef and it just doesn't look that great.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Amy's faith? I looked up the actress and she is a Reform Jew. I have never noticed Reform Jews dressing exceptionally modestly.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Amy's faith? I looked up the actress and she is a Reform Jew. I have never noticed Reform Jews dressing exceptionally modestly.


Well that's what I wondered. I hadn't heard of that, either, but she always does.

I think it may be just a personal choice. Religiously based or otherwise.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

She talks about it here 
http://www.kveller.com/blog/parenting/my-giant-adult-sized-onesie/


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jehma said:


> She talks about it here
> http://www.kveller.com/blog/parenting/my-giant-adult-sized-onesie/


Mayim is AWFULLY lucky she landed a role like AFF. Not very many shows are going to conform to those demands. Rightly or wrongly.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Mayim is AWFULLY lucky she landed a role like AFF. Not very many shows are going to conform to those demands. Rightly or wrongly.


What demands?

She was only writing about a dress she wore to party celebrating the 100th ep. AFF's style was not deing discussed.

I have no doubt that Mayim could accept a wardrobe change to something a bit more flashy if the story called for it. She is an actress, after all. Still, AFF is a character that calls for a dowdy and drab wardrobe.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

MikeCC said:


> What demands?
> 
> She was only writing about a dress she wore to party celebrating the 100th ep. AFF's style was not deing discussed.
> 
> I have no doubt that Mayim could accept a wardrobe change to something a bit more flashy if the story called for it. She is an actress, after all. Still, AFF is a character that calls for a dowdy and drab wardrobe.


I don't think she'd accept wearing something that didn't conform to her standards of modesty.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jehma said:


> I don't think she'd accept wearing something that didn't conform to her standards of modesty.


You mean like having her boyfriend rub Vicks on her breasts on camera? Didn't seem to modest there. Or jokes about her hairy hoo ha or flashing her boyfriend. Seems those violate her "standards of modesty."


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jehma said:


> I don't think she'd accept wearing something that didn't conform to her standards of modesty.


This. I've read some of her blog, and she makes this point pretty clear.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> You mean like having her boyfriend rub Vicks on her breasts on camera? Didn't seem to modest there. Or jokes about her hairy hoo ha or flashing her boyfriend. Seems those violate her "standards of modesty."


We didn't really see much "chest" in that scene (certainly no "breasts" or breastigal rubbing on prime time TV)... and jokes are just dialog, they're not actual wardrobe.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> We didn't really see much "chest" in that scene (certainly no "breasts" or breastigal rubbing on prime time TV)... and jokes are just dialog, they're not actual wardrobe.


If someone is that uptight about clothing then the jokes are going to be important too.

And she was showing breast. What she wasn't showing was nipple. Cleavage is breast. And seemingly against her standards.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> If someone is that uptight about clothing then the jokes are going to be important too.


Obviously not for her.



TonyD79 said:


> And she was showing breast. What she wasn't showing was nipple. Cleavage is breast. And seemingly against her standards.


You should go back and re-watch.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> If someone is that uptight about clothing then the jokes are going to be important too.
> 
> And she was showing breast. What she wasn't showing was nipple. Cleavage is breast. And seemingly against her standards.





Hank said:


> You should go back and re-watch.


Agreed with Hank. The most she did was pull down her neckline a little bit, showing a (very) little bit of her upper chest, no more than would be exposed by a modest scoop neckline, and coming nowhere close to her breasts.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Amy's faith? I looked up the actress and she is a Reform Jew. I have never noticed Reform Jews dressing exceptionally modestly.


Mayim is (mostly) Orthodox. Not sure where you looked it up.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I also think she kind of writes her own rules as to what she follows and what she doesn't.

And I personally think that's absolutely cool, and I really admire her for that. I'm just surprised she's able to make a living in Hollywood following those dress code rules. Here again, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> And I personally think that's absolutely cool, and I really admire her for that.


I think she is mega-cool for even having standards to begin with.
I don't much agree with her on anything but I also admire her a lot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Me, too. I loved the holiday themed D&D game. It brought back memories.  Of course, Sheldon knew every line to "Good King Wenceslas" and was the most useful member of the group when it came to figuring out what Leonard was throwing at them. I loved Stuart's lines to Raj, something like, "Do you listen to what you say?"
> 
> I thought it was great until the very end. The Santa dream cannon thing was dumb. :down:
> 
> What heterosexual guy on this board cares about what Penny's hair looked like last night? Helloooo, there's some sweet cleavage going on there. :up: :up: :up:


Because some of us aren't shallow enough to JUST look at cleavage!! I actually like to look at women's eyes and hair, but that's just me. I was waiting for someone to ski off of Penny's hair. I've seen that style on some country singers, but it does nothing to me.

As for the episode, it was ok. As for Raj, I agree, either make him gay or not, but stop the innuendo. It's just not funny any more.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> You really didn't need any experience with D&D, or role-playing in general, to get that part of the episode. As long as you could tell that they were playing a role playing game, that's sufficient to understand what was going on there.


I agree. Unlike the Community episode based on the game, this one was more about the story that Leonard had made up than the game playing and how Leonard got Sheldon to release his inner Christmas. I thought they tried a bit too hard though.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

She is crushing on a woman. That is not Kosher. She sounds like she picks and chooses what to be observant about like most people of all religions do. The modesty is refreshing. The less gratuitous T and A the better.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> She is crushing on a woman. That is not Kosher. She sounds like she picks and chooses what to be observant about like most people of all religions do. The modesty is refreshing. The less gratuitous T and A the better.


How is it not Kosher? Kosher is a dietary law isn't it? (Pet peeve- I don't like the way Kosher is thrown around to mean that something acceptable, and in this case, we are discussing something of her Jewish faith).

We ALL choose what we want to observe and don't observe. I bet the vast majority of those who consider themselves religious have justified something that their clergy would have frowned on based on the tenants of their religion.

BTW...not for the orthodox, but, there are actually gay rabbis and there are Jewish clergy that perform Jewish gay weddings. So I'm not quite sure that it's not ok for her to be a religious Jew AND crushing on a woman.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Is is OK as long as she is spanked afterwards by Sheldon.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

She goes through stages - like all human beings. A few years ago she was ok with cursing (see clip below NSFW language), and then she didn't want to say "Oh my God" when she got the Tiara.

She's getting divorced so maybe she'll become less religious - or maybe more.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I loved Fat Actress.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> The less gratuitous T and A the better.


I am confused about this point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Is there a meeting where the weekly Big Bang Theory thread topic is decided?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Flop said:


> I am confused about this point.


+1


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

As far as Penny's hair, I have not seen that style since "There's Something About Mary".


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Anubys said:


> As far as Penny's hair, I have not seen that style since "There's Something About Mary".


The last time I saw a style like that it was the bumper of a '57 Chevy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I also think she kind of writes her own rules as to what she follows and what she doesn't.
> 
> .


Don't we all?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Don't we all?


Sure. But most people don't choose to do drastic things based on religion.

And I have a HUGE amount of respect for those that do.

I don't care much for a lot of Mayim's ideas of parenting, but I really admire her for her faith.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> at least she doesn't wear her hair with straight bangs brushed down to her eyes. I really, really dislike that look. Yes, I know it's popular. But I don't find it flattering at all.


Do you mean like Zooey Deschanel? I think she looks great, ok, cuter than heck.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Is there a meeting where the weekly Big Bang Theory thread topic is decided?


It really is interesting how BBT threads always seem to drift off on a very specific point of minutia, someone commented in a previous thread how appropriate that is for this show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

SeanC said:


> It really is interesting how BBT threads always seem to drift off on a very specific point of minutia, someone commented in a previous thread how appropriate that is for this show.


Because there just isn't enough to talk about week after week about the plot. 

I think part of it is we think we "know" the characters having watched them for a few years now, and we have some expectation on how they will act, dress, etc. So if the plot line isn't extremely memorable, we'll find something else to talk about, like Penny's hair or Raj's sexuality.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Because all of the viewers are left brained OCD riddled nitpicker insomniacs with lastworditis?
Sounds about right


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Because all of the viewers are left brained OCD riddled nitpicker insomniacs with lastworditis?
> Sounds about right


I think you mean to say "Because all of the _posters on this thread_ are left brained OCD riddled nitpicker insomniacs with lastworditis?"

Being part of an online forum devoted to TiVo and DVRs, and discussing individual episodes of a geek-themed TV sitcom... well, these are factors that tend to filter out the "less intense."

Try carrying on this discussion with one of your colleagues at work. They may enjoy TBBT, but I dare say they might have their eyes glaze over when you discuss Mayim's religious consistency, or Penny's hairstyle.

We are a unique breed, we are. Embrace it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Because there just isn't enough to talk about week after week about the plot.
> 
> I think part of it is we think we "know" the characters having watched them for a few years now, and we have some expectation on how they will act, dress, etc. So if the plot line isn't extremely memorable, we'll find something else to talk about, like Penny's hair or Raj's sexuality.


Or Raj's hair and Penny's sexuality....


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

MikeCC said:


> I think you mean to say "Because all of the _posters on this thread_ are left brained OCD riddled nitpicker insomniacs with lastworditis?"
> 
> Being part of an online forum devoted to TiVo and DVRs, and discussing individual episodes of a geek-themed TV sitcom... well, these are factors that tend to filter out the "less intense."
> 
> ...


Some of us are right brained OCD riddled nitpicker insomniacs with lastworditis. I forget which side of the brain does what, but I am no good at math, haven't slept more than 4 hours a day in years. Also, I am no good at telling how much time has passed. Maybe it hasn't been years. I don't really know.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Because all of the viewers are *left *brained OCD riddled nitpicker insomniacs with lastworditis?
> Sounds about *right *


Or left.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Leonard's hair looked different this episode. A bit too styled for his character. Maybe he's a drunk now.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Nah.. he's just a rebel... you know, the felonious type.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think we need three threads for every episode...actual episode discussion, laugh track, and how hot/not hot are the women.


Four...we also need a thread for those who like to perseverate on something tangentical to the show.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

RangersRBack said:


> Four...we also need a thread for those who like to perseverate on something tangentical to the show.


Woah way to break out the thesaurus.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

mdougie said:


> Woah way to break out the thesaurus.


Luckily the people I'm referring to know EXACTLY what I mean...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Back to the show. What felony did Penny commit?

(as for religion, a friend goes to a Conservative Synagog and described how they subtley changed the wording of the marriage ceremony to accommodate same-sex marriages.)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

mdougie said:


> Bernadette looked hot the entire episode. I really loved her in that lab coat. Yeah, and what was with that hair on penny. She just doesn't care anymore.


Have you ever seen the actor who plays Bernadette, when she's not playing Bernadette? She is actually quite striking (and no squeaky voice!). She is a beautiful woman.

Anyway, I just watched last night. Lots of funny lines and loved the 'girls night out' with Raj. Kinda liked the little Raj/AFF interaction too.

Somebody mentioned Sheldon's dream with disdain. I, however, thought it fit right in.

Chris - I also noticed that Leonard's hair looked really good. Traditionally, Galecki's hair never has really looked good at all no matter what character he is playing. I likey new hair.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Back to the show. What felony did Penny commit?


Getting Sheldon drunk.

Which, we have been assured, is not only immoral but a felony.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Getting Sheldon drunk.
> 
> Which, we have been assured, is not only immoral but a felony.


...punishable by death at the hands of TCF....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Sheldon is over 21. Is it a felony to trick someone into drinking alcohol? I would not be surprised. It would be awful to do it to a recovering alcoholic and I knew a friend who was a Baptist who abstained from alcohol who was tricked by some spiked punch and came to church hungover.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Sheldon is over 21. Is it a felony to trick someone into drinking alcohol? I would not be surprised. It would be awful to do it to a recovering alcoholic and I knew a friend who was a Baptist who abstained from alcohol who was tricked by some spiked punch and came to church hungover.


There was heated discussion here over whether getting him drunk was immoral or just amusing. Then, somebody jumped in and insisted (repeatedly) that it was a felony. Which I kind of doubt (as somebody else pointed out, Sheldon was in a bar and ordered the drink, and when Penny started to correct him he shushed her.)

It was a totally crappy thing to do, and I would never want to have anything to do with somebody who would do such a thing. But felony? Crime of any kind? I seriously doubt it.

But it makes for a fun recurring joke here.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

And for more on that topic, please go see the thread associated with that episode.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ah yes...The Sheldon/Penny LongIslandIceTeaGate


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

mdougie said:


> Woah way to break out the thesaurus.


I'm not sure what book tangentical came from.

Now tangential, might find that one somewhere.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Idearat said:


> I'm not sure what book tangentical came from.
> 
> Now tangential, might find that one somewhere.


Hey once a word hits four syllables I'm out.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked it. It was nice to see the guys doing something geeky together as there hasn't been much of a focus on that lately. I thought the episode was going to evolve into the women being invited to play D&D with the guys instead of them just doing their own thing. That would have been entertaining as well I think.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I'm not sure what book tangentical came from.


Probably the same place as "woah". I think that's what Snowy says when he senses danger.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> (as for religion, a friend goes to a Conservative Synagog


"Synagog" sounds like a festive drink you make for Hanukkah. 

(Yes, I know, it's an alternate spelling -- I'm just more familiar with the other one. Since the word comes from Greek συναγωγή, the shorter spelling looks too truncated to me.)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> "Synagog" sounds like a festive drink you make for Hanukkah.


Wouldn't that be Syna_grog_?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I liked it. It was nice to see the guys doing something geeky together as there hasn't been much of a focus on that lately. I thought the episode was going to evolve into the women being invited to play D&D with the guys instead of them just doing their own thing. That would have been entertaining as well I think.


I thought it might have gone the other way with the guys giving up the game for their women, which means their relationship "evolved" (or not, depending on how you look at it).


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Wouldn't that be Syna_grog_?


That one is beer based. Synagog is eggnog based. Totally different.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> I liked it. It was nice to see the guys doing something geeky together as there hasn't been much of a focus on that lately. I thought the episode was going to evolve into the women being invited to play D&D with the guys instead of them just doing their own thing. That would have been entertaining as well I think.


And the women kicking their asses at it! 

I remember an episode in maybe season one or two where Sheldon taught Penny a video rp game that she then became very adept at.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Probably the same place as "woah". I think that's what Snowy says when he senses danger.


Isn't that "whoa"?...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> She is crushing on a woman. That is not Kosher.





Steveknj said:


> How is it not Kosher? Kosher is a dietary law isn't it?


Well, there _is_ eating involved....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Back to the show. What felony did Penny commit?


Didn't you see her hair?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> Well, there _is_ eating involved....


But is it kosher meat?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'd be more worried about the cheese.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Anubys said:


> As far as Penny's hair, I have not seen that style since "There's Something About Mary".


Isn't the "bump" thing from/on Jersey Shore?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

It's a poof!!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I've never seen the show so I'll bow to those with superior wisdom.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> It's a poof!!


And that is a felony, right?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> And that is a felony, right?


The Supreme Court will be deciding on that later in the session.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> You don't like it, but I think this hairstyle is a current stylish trend:


Watching reruns on tms today I noticed that Penny had this same hairstyle on an episode in 2008. It was the where she had broken up with Leonard and he started to date Lesley Winkle. I haven't watched any more reruns but I bet this seen again.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

betts4 said:


> Watching reruns on tms today I noticed that Penny had this same hairstyle on an episode in 2008. It was the where she had broken up with Leonard and he started to date Lesley Winkle. I haven't watched any more reruns but I bet this seen again.


Well Jersey Shore was popular in 2008. Penny is a lot like a blond Snookie.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

If my "alot" you mean "nothing at all".. I agree with you.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

They have nothing at all in common like say a hair style, drinking problem, no education, likes to party, works in the service industry. Is used to getting by on their looks. Sleeps around.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Penny doesn't have a "drinking problem". She drinks, she falls down. No problem. She doesn't drink any more than normal people do at her age. It's not like she's always drinking and an alcoholic and shows up for work drunk. 

Penny is educated. She's going to community college.

And Penny doesn't "sleep around". She might have had a few loser boyfriends during the run of the show, but never in the show has she "slept around" or even casually "hooked up" (Raj doesn't count, since they never actually did it).

Millions and millions of people "work in the service industry", so that's hardly a similarity when half the population does the same thing. You could have just said "they're both female".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Hank said:


> If my "alot" you mean "nothing at all".. I agree with you.





Hank said:


> You could have just said "they're both female".


Aha!

So are you now retracting your statement of "nothing at all"?!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It's just one way in which she wears her hair sometimes. 
S2-









http://arabian.livejournal.com/349817.html?thread=2945913


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nice dress


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

mdougie said:


> Well Jersey Shore was popular in 2008. Penny is a lot like a blond Snookie.


No it wasn't. The first episode of Jersey Shore was shown on December 3, 2009.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Seriously, why the heck are you people encouraging him by responding?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Seriously, why the heck are you people encouraging him by responding?


Agreed. Don't feed the trolls. Even better, use the ignore function.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My ignore list grows and grows...


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

MarkofT said:


> No it wasn't. The first episode of Jersey Shore was shown on December 3, 2009.


Well there goes that theory.

Honestly Penny IMHO should and will end up with Sheldon.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Speaking of Season 2 Penny, here is a pic from season 2 that shows that Penny hasn't recently turned into a "sloppy drunk". She's been dressing down and drinking for quite awhile now.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, right. Raj will end up with Sheldon long before Penny ever would.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Hank said:


> Yeah, right. Raj will end up with Sheldon long before Penny ever would.


Come on Hank, be strong. Resist the troll's pull.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Come on Hank, be strong. Resist the troll's pull.


But he's just so irresistible!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Come on Hank, be strong. Resist the troll's pull.


Ok, I'll try harder next time.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Azlen said:


> Speaking of Season 2 Penny, here is a pic from season 2 that shows that Penny hasn't recently turned into a "sloppy drunk". She's been dressing down and drinking for quite awhile now.


:up: Yes! that was from the episode I saw - Leonard's mom comes to visit for the first time- and I thought about this thread and then somewhere later there was the shot of her and her hair and said bingo.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

People are very protective of Penny.

I would think someone trolling about BBT would fall into one of the thread crapping issues listed. Show has started to suck, why do I watch etc. I do none of that. I love the show. Watch it every week. I just happen to think the character Penny has some issues. I am not the only one who has noticed.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Speaking of Season 2 Penny, here is a pic from season 2 that shows that Penny hasn't recently turned into a "sloppy drunk". She's been dressing down and drinking for quite awhile now.


I have days/weeks like that, I see nothing wrong


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mdougie said:


> ....Honestly Penny IMHO should and will end up with Sheldon.


...Ugh.....


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

_All _the best fanfic is Sheldon + Penny


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I just watched this ep last night and really enjoyed the D&D scenes with the guys. I appreciated how they neatly separated these scenes from the aff/squeak scenes so I was able to quickly ff through those. 

I liked how Sheldon used the real mall's name (Baybrook) instead of some generic name (of course, it's not actually in Galveston, but it's on the way there).

Overall, a solid C- episode.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> _All _the best fanfic is Sheldon + Penny


That was fun!


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Cearbhaill said:


> _All _the best fanfic is Sheldon + Penny


Penny and Sheldon the perfect couple. Penny has no respect for Lenard she seems to for Sheldon.

Sheldon doesn't get jealous. Sheldon being the most successful and alpha male should get the girl.

AFF should get with Raj.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

The only thing I had a problem with was them calling it "Dungeons & Dragons" so often. Is this because the audience doesn't know what AD&D is?

Greg


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

gchance said:


> The only thing I had a problem with was them calling it "Dungeons & Dragons" so often. Is this because the audience doesn't know what AD&D is?
> 
> Greg


In my line of business AD&D is Accidental Death & Dismemberment.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> _All _the best fanfic is Sheldon + Penny


That was so badly written that I couldn't get past the first page.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Have there been no episodes the last two weeks, or has my Tivo been screwing up? TIA


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

JYoung said:


> That was so badly written that I couldn't get past the first page.


you got further than me.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Have there been no episodes the last two weeks, or has my Tivo been screwing up? TIA


Most shows are in reruns for the holidays.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gchance said:


> The only thing I had a problem with was them calling it "Dungeons & Dragons" so often. Is this because the audience doesn't know what AD&D is?
> 
> Greg


I didn't....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> you got further than me.


...and me....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Seriously, why the heck are you people encouraging him by responding?


Me, I would engage just to find out if Snookie committed any felonies.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

gchance said:


> The only thing I had a problem with was them calling it "Dungeons & Dragons" so often. Is this because the audience doesn't know what AD&D is?
> 
> Greg


When I played, we always called it D&D even though it was technically AD&D.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> In my line of business AD&D is Accidental Death & Dismemberment.


Here, too.

What's the A mean?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Maybe its Adolescent Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Attention Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I had figured it was going to be something like Amazing... 
those are way better!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> I had figured it was going to be something like Amazing...
> those are way better!


It's actually an abbreviation for Advanced Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> The only thing I had a problem with was them calling it "Dungeons & Dragons" so often. Is this because the audience doesn't know what AD&D is?
> 
> Greg


I'm reasonably intelligent and I didn't know that.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Advanced D&D


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Advanced D&D


And the difference between that and held-back-for-a-year D&D?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> And the difference between that and held-back-for-a-year D&D?


From the perspective of somebody who never played the game much but hung around with people who did, the difference in this context is that when they talked about AD&D, they called it D&D, and when they talked about D&D...well, they _didn't_ talk about D&D!


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

astrohip said:


> And the difference between that and held-back-for-a-year D&D?


AD&D is more refined and D&D is kind of like an intro version.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, as the publishers haven't been using the A for a few versions now, I don't think it's at all unreasonable for the players to be calling it D&D.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hunter Green said:


> Well, as the publishers haven't been using the A for a few versions now, I don't think it's at all unreasonable for the players to be calling it D&D.


Or ever...I started hearing about D&D in high school (late 70s), and I don't think I have ever heard it called anything but D&D.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There are differences. Didn't they have to change some monster names due to copyright infringement. I remember calling Hobbits Halflings because of that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Just when you thought the BBB threads couldn't get any nerdier....


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Just when you thought the BBB threads couldn't get any nerdier....


Who knew the Better Business Bureau was nerdy?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Who knew the Better Business Bureau was nerdy?


Are you kidding? They spend their days quantifying how reliable businesses are.

Can you think of a way to do that that's NOT nerdy?!?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

When I was in the hospital last week I saw an episode where Sheldon went into the Cheese Cake Factory and sat at the bar with Penny serving. He actually ordered something alcoholic. He attempted to drink it, twice I think, but each time just spit the contents back into the shot glass. I don't know the name of the episode nor do I actually remember the circumstance. But I thought it was pretty odd considering the felony discussions we had here a few weeks ago.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

midas said:


> When I was in the hospital last week I saw an episode where Sheldon went into the Cheese Cake Factory and sat at the bar with Penny serving. He actually ordered something alcoholic. He attempted to drink it, twice I think, but each time just spit the contents back into the shot glass. I don't know the name of the episode nor do I actually remember the circumstance. But I thought it was pretty odd considering the felony discussions we had here a few weeks ago.


Please elaborate. Odd how?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

mdougie said:


> Penny and Sheldon the perfect couple. Penny has no respect for Lenard she seems to for Sheldon.
> 
> Sheldon doesn't get jealous. Sheldon being the most successful and alpha male should get the girl.


Sheldon doesn't know what to DO with the girl.

Witness the episode where AFF was sick, then pretending to still be sick, all to get Sheldon to rub Vic's Vapo-Rub on her chest.

He had no clue!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Odd that, according to you he isn't a drinker. And yet, they had an episode where he ordered drinkis on his own. So he's not averse to drinking, he just doesn't know how to do it.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

midas said:


> Odd that, according to you he isn't a drinker. And yet, they had an episode where he ordered drinkis on his own. So he's not averse to drinking, he just doesn't know how to do it.


ah. I understand your line of thought, but see it differently.

Sheldon feeling frisky for life decided what the hey lets try some booze. He did and was repulsed. Then he tried again and was repulsed again.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Who knew the Better Business Bureau was nerdy?


Doh!!

I meant BBT.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Inundated said:


> Sheldon doesn't know what to DO with the girl.
> 
> Witness the episode where AFF was sick, then pretending to still be sick, all to get Sheldon to rub Vic's Vapo-Rub on her chest.
> 
> He had no clue!


Sheldon doesn't care about sex. He can allow Penny to have coitus with others as long as she attends to the rest of his needs.

AFF has better things to do.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

vman41 said:


> When I played, we always called it D&D even though it was technically AD&D.


I did when I first started playing, then had a friend who was VERY anal about D&D vs AD&D, so it stuck. I just found it odd that they were saying it out loud, unless...



YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm reasonably intelligent and I didn't know that.


Did you ever play? If not, that could be why.  My point is that the BBT guys wouldn't have called it by its full name multiple times. They should have had them say it once to establish what it was, then abbreviated later. That's what I meant by "too stupid".

Greg


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I dunno. I rarely call it "D&D" or "AD&D" when saying it out loud - I just call it Dungeons and Dragons. I don't see a problem with them saying it either.

Now, the part I have an issue with is if they really called it Dungeons and Dragons (or D&D), since that really wasn't D&D, it was just a role playing game in a style reminiscent of D&D.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

It could certainly have been D&D and we just didn't see the saving throws and the rolling initiative.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Doh!!
> 
> I meant BBT.


I've been doing that a lot


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Obviously, you boys have been drinking at Cheesecake Factory....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Obviously, you boys have been drinking at Cheesecake Factory....


Feloniously!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Feloniously!


With monks?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> With monks?


A jazz buff!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So you're saying serving drinks to a teetotaler is a thelony?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So you're saying serving drinks to a teetotaler is a thelony?


Or a sacrament.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Feloniously!





busyba said:


> With monks?





Bierboy said:


> A jazz buff!


don't buffs belong in the Survivor threads?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

oh no... not this again..


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But he's just so irresistible!


I couldn't resist replying to your post.


----------

